

Lever – Introducing Gmail Sync - ericz
https://blog.lever.co/blog/2014/03/24/introducing-gmail-sync/

======
canthonytucci
Why so so few company blogs + forums have an easy to find link to the main
company page?

Having to head to URL bar and delete the "blog." is unpleasant.

~~~
nateps
Good point. Thanks for mentioning. Made the logo at the top link to
[https://lever.co](https://lever.co), which probably makes more sense.

~~~
diggan
Hm, question is how to get to the root of the blog now to see all the posts...

------
hazelcough
Congrats on launching this!

Out of curiosity, where do other popular ATSes fall in terms of email
integration? (Jobvite I think is the popular incumbent?)

~~~
nateps
Email integration is usually done by manually BCCing or sending emails from an
email address generated by the system. BCCing is difficult to do consistently,
and replies don't get captured automatically. Sending emails from a special
address has much lower deliverability and more importantly is awkward for the
person receiving it.

We send emails as you over Google OAuth and Gmail SMTP. That way, the email
literally comes from you and shows up in your sent folder. The advantage to
doing this in a shared system like Lever is that everyone else on your team
can see the full history among multiple people.

When you send another email in Gmail or the recipient replies, we use IMAP to
listen on threads associated with Lever. That way, we capture emails much more
reliably and they don't have to come from strange random email address. It is
really cool stuff, and it happens just as fast as Gmail can show an email,
because we are acting just like a full email client.

